# Newbies from Warwickshire



## bartsville (Aug 31, 2009)

Barrie and Karen with our recently obtained 1993 Compass Drifter 355 on Fiat Ducato. needs some problems ironing out, but we are please with it. Anyone who has had problems starting their fridge on Gas, advice would be helpfull

thanks


----------



## maingate (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the site

I am no gas expert but there will be a one along in a minute.


----------



## Highwayman999 (Sep 1, 2009)

We thought we had a problem when we first got our van....Then realised that we were looking at the pilot light window at the wrong angle and it was actually alight!! Just a thought & have fun with your new motorhome! 

Brad


----------



## Telstar (Sep 1, 2009)

Gas fridge on startup.

Forgive me, but you are allowing time for the gas to get through to it?  Our fridge in this and the last van was on the end of the line.  It seemed to take ages.

I believe that you have to turn the knob to max cool and push in to assist with the lighting.  If your not doing this, give it a try.  If you were, sorry beyond me.

If its help with the van, Lenny and a couple of others have drifters.  They might be able to point you in the right direction if its bits for the van you need.

ps Welcome to the site.

Jon


----------



## coventrycraig (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome guys. What part of warwickshire are you in?

Craig (Coventry)


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 2, 2009)

not sure if this will help but we sometimes find it speeds up the gas supply to the fridge (and the oven too) if we put a gas hob ring on first.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Bartsville,
  Welcome to the site. We too are from Warwickshire (Nuneaton). Hope you enjoy your motorhome as much as we do ours...we have some great times.
 Incidently, our motorhome is called the 'Bartmobile'..cos our name is Barter. 

Stay safe, and enjoy!

Jackie


----------



## starblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

is the van level? if not that  MAY be the problem failing that when was the fridge last serviced

bertie


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Incidently, our motorhome is called the 'Bartmobile'..cos our name is Barter.
> 
> Stay safe, and enjoy!
> 
> Jackie


 

jeeeez... he's me thinking it was simpson 

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

bartsville said:


> Barrie and Karen with our recently obtained 1993 Compass Drifter 355 on Fiat Ducato. needs some problems ironing out, but we are please with it. Anyone who has had problems starting their fridge on Gas, advice would be helpfull
> 
> thanks



Hi bartsville,
welcome to the site.
Is the isolator valve turned on? If you bought from a dealer it may have had the system pressure tested, and they may have turned it off to do so.

Happy Camping


----------



## tan-all-over (Sep 3, 2009)

Agree with all thats been said, One little tip, we use the long cardboard tube from a cooking foil roll against the viewing window to stop the reflections that may prevent you from seeing the pilot flame.  Welcome to the site


----------

